# need 2.1 setup for my room



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

**copied and pasted from SSA**


made a thread a while back on this, i never got around to taking pics after i hung the tv. i gotta get back up the attic and shim up the left side of the tv, becuase the trusses arent perfectly level in the attic.

either way, its really the only way i could have mounted it, and its a nice viewing position from my bed. had i used a normal wall mount and put it on the wall, it wouldnt be angled towards my bed any.

anyways, heres the pics. the tv speakers are removable, and will be removed, once i get a 2.1 setup to replace it with.

had to put it on SSA before the pic haha

this is laying in my bed



















questions-

should i buy a simple 2.1 setup, or should i make a DIY setup from PE or somewhere?

i have an old Aiwa reciever and an old Sanyo that i loved, but it finally broke (from the 80s before i was born)

i can use the Aiwa for now, so i can buy the speakers/crossovers/etc first, then after that ill choose a nicer reciever, unless we find one for cheap.

i prefer to find a reciever with a sleep option (i dont even know if they have those) like my tv (put it on sleep so its not on all night)

next are placement of speakers. where should i mount them? under the tv?

ill stop here, and see what we come up with. 

ps - budget..not really sure yet, but not TOO much...i dont need A+ top notch speakers, etc....i dont watch movies a lot, mostly just tv shows. so nothing top notch is necessary.


----------

